# מסירת כלבים לאימוץ. אנא עזרו לי



## slore (16/3/04)

מסירת כלבים לאימוץ. אנא עזרו לי 
שלום לכם. אנחנו משפחה עם שני ילדים קטנים (תינוק ופעוט) ושני כלבים. הכלבים הם זכר ונקבה. מסורס / מעוקרת. כלבי זאב מעורבים בני 6 ו- 7. את הכלבה אימצנו מצער בעלי חיים ואת הזכר מהרחוב. הם יפיפיים, חברים טובים ביניהם ולנו. הם מאוד בריאים וחברותיים לילדים. כ"כ הם שומרים נהדר. אז מה הבעיה? ובכן, אנחנו במצוקה כלכלית קשה. אני מובטלת כבר חצי שנה. ואנו עומדים לעבור מבית קטן עם חצר ענקית לכלבים לדירת 3 חדרים. השכירות פשוט הורגת אותנו. אנחנו לא נוכל לחיות בבית כל כך קטן עם 2 כלבים כ"כ גדולים ושעירים. שלא לדבר על בעיות לוגיסטיות של איך להוריד 2 כלבים לטיול יחד עם 2 פעוטות 3 פעמים ביום?! בקיצור בצער רב ניאלץ להיפרד. אנחנו מאוד רוצים להימנע ממסירתם ל"צער בעלי חיים" או "תנו לחיות לחיות". חשבנו אולי נוכל למצוא להם בית מאמץ לשניהם יחד. זה יהיה מאוד קשה אנחנו יודעים. אבל אנו חוששים שאם נפריד ביניהם הם ימותו מצער וגעגועים. חשבנו אולי צריך באיזה התנחלות כלבי שמירה או במשטרה או בצבא כלבים לשמירה הם יוכלו להתאים. לצערי אין לי תמונה שלהם סרוקה להראות כמה שהם מקסימים. אז האם יש למישהו רעיון. תודה שקראתם עד כאן. אפרת


----------



## Michalz70 (16/3/04)

מזל שלא מוסרים את הילדים... 
או שזה הצעד הבא... אני לא מבינה את זה אבל מילא... נסי לקחת את הכלבים לימי האימוץ של עמותת SOS בשבת ליד שדה התעופה בין הרצליה לכפר שמריהו (מתחיל בשעה 10:30 ואת יושבת עם הכלבים ומציגה אותם למאמצים פוטנציאליים עד שעה 14). פרסמי תמונות שלהם בעיתונים ובאינטרנט ואצל וטרינרים כדי למצוא להם בית... אבל: כף לחיות יחד גם בדירה. לא צריך לדאוג כל כך - אתם תסתדרו. וגם - אין מישהו מהמשפחה שיכול לשמור עליהם עד יעבור זעם? אין פתרון פחות דרסטי? את ממש דנה אותם למוות (קשה מאוד למצוא בית לכלבים בוגרים), או לחילופין לחיי זוועה ויסורים באיזו התנחלות או בצבא - שכלבי הבית המתוקים לא רק יופרדו ממשפחתם אלא גם יקשרו לאיזו גדר ולא יזוזו משם עד שימותו... איזו אפשרות נהדרת. אפשר לחיות בדירה עם שני כלבים גדולים. אני עושה את זה כל חיי וכך עוד הרבה מאוד אנשים שלא רואים בזה סיבה מספקת להפרד מהכלבים האהובים שלהם ולבגוד באמונם. במיוחד שזה זמני והמצב הכלכלי בוודאי ישתפר. בהצלחה למען הכלבים המסכנים.


----------



## slore (16/3/04)

את מאוד שיפוטית וזה ממש לא יפה מצדך 
בעלי יוצא מוקדם לעבודה וחוזר מאוחר ואני רוב היום עם הילדים והכלבים. אין לי יכולת לטייל איתם בחוץ. עדיף שהם יצאו בלילה ל- 5 דקות וזהו? וחוץ מזה הם משירים המון שערות ועם תינוק שתיכף מתחיל לזחול זה ממש לא כיף. ובכלל בית עם 2 ילדים קטנים גם ככה זה הרבה עבודה. כלבים בבית זה עוד יותר מקשה. עשינו מאמץ גדול ומשכנו עד עכשיו 6 שנים. זה הרבה יותר ממה שהרבה אחרים היו עושים. אשמח לקבל תגובות יותר מעשיות ותודה על ה"ביקורת הבונה".


----------



## Michalz70 (16/3/04)

לא התיחסת לכל הצעות הפעולה 
ולכל האפשרויות הפחות דרסטיות של דברים לעשות. קראי שוב ולהיתראות בשבת ב-SOS. ודרך אגב, איך אפשר לא להיות ביקורתי כשבגלל תינוק חדש במשפחה מעיפים כלבים מהבית לגורל נוראי... כאילו... לא ידעת שיש לך שני כלבים כשעשית את הילדים? הלו?!


----------



## madow (16/3/04)

סליחה אבל את ממש הגזמת!! 
מה זה המשפט הזה לא ידעת שיש לך שני כלבים כשעשית את הילדי? הלו?! אני חושבת שהבחורה הזאת באמת הגיעה למצב קשה ואנחנו יכולים לעזור לה, במקום לבקר אותה ולשפוט אותה. ואני מתארת לעצמי שהיא ניסתה הרבה דברים, אז לפני שאת באה כאן וישר מתנפלת עלייה. תנסי לרגע אחד לשים את עצמך בנעליים שלה!! מובטלת, עם שתי תינוקות, גרה בדירה קטנה ועוד מטופלת בשני כלבים!! אפשר להיות קצת יותר נחמדים ולא כל הזמן שיפוטיים וביקורתיים. לבחורה עם הכלבים - אני מאוד מקווה שתצליחי למצוא להם בית במהרה, וכמו שאמרו לך כאן תקחי אותם לימי אימוץ, אבל תקחי בחשבון שכלבים בגילאים שלהם, 6 ו-7, לא כ"כ קל לאמץ אותם, כיום הרוב מעדיפים לקחת גורים מאשר כלבים מבוגרים. שיהיה בהצלחה בכל אופן...


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

ממש לא. 
מיכל סיפרה לה את המצב. לדעתי הבחורה הזו חיה באופוריה. היא כנראה לא תצליח למצוא בית לאף אחד מהכלבים, והיא חושבת שהיא תמסור אותם ביחד והכל יגמר לטובה. אני גם ברגעים הכי קשים בחיים שלי לא חשבתי לרגע למסור את הכלב שלי. עכשיו, בכנות, אם היית נכנסת למצוקה כלכלית, היית מוסרת את מינימי?


----------



## madow (16/3/04)

את מעלה כאן שאלה קשה ביותר... 
בעיקרון אני חיה ברווחה כלכלית ככה שבחיים שלי לא העלתי על דעתי מה היה קורה אחרת, אם הייתי נכנסת למצוקה כלכלית, התושבה שלי היא לא!!!!! בחיים שלי לא הייתי מוסרת את מינימי גם אם הייתי רעבה ללחם, הייתי מוצאת פיתרון. אבל מצד שני אין לנו סיבה להתנפל עלייה בצורה כזאת, היא בסה"כ שיתפה אותנו בבעיה שלה, ואפשר לעזור לה במקום להיות כאלו שיפוטיים, למרות שגם אני לא מרגישה בנוח עם הגישה שלה, בחרתי לא להתנפל עלייה, וכן להקשיב לה.


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

התנפלות לא תעזור פה 
אבל, מהכרותי עם מיכל, אני מייעצת לכולם לשמוע מה יש לה לומר. כלבים בהתנחלויות או במשטרה חיים כמה שנים ואז נידונים למוות. יש מאלף שהסכים לקבל אליו לברדור בן 10 שמביחנת המשטרה סיים את תפקידו ויצא לפנסיה. הכלב הזה, אם לא אותו המאלף היה מוכן לקחת אותו על עצמו, היה מורדם. למסור כלב למשטרה או להתנחלות, זה גזר דין מוות, בד"כ בסבל או בהשפלה נוראית. אם זו הברירה עצתי לקחת אותם לצער בעלי חיים ולהרדים אותם בכבוד. רק לא למסור למשטרה או לצבא או התנחלות. זו הברירה הכי גרועה שקיימת. להפוך כלב משפחה לכלב שמירה זה ממש אוול. אני שואלת את עצמי למה באמת כל פעם שקורה משהו הכלב הוא הדבר הראשון שמתעופף מהבית. ביניינו, גם עם 2 ילדים אפשר להסתדר. לגלות לך סוד, גם לי אין זמן לטייל עם הכלב שלי. אני עובדת מעל ל-8 שעות ביום, לומדת לתואר ראשון, יש לי עוד עבודה נוספת בנוסף להכול שכרוכה בגידול דגים, וגם זה גוזל זמן ומשאבים. ברוב הזמן הפנוי שלי אני עייפה, ובקושי מסוגלת להזיז את עצמי מהכיסא. יש לי מזל שבכל העבודות שלי אני יכולה לגלוש ברשת חופשי. אין לי זמן לכלב שלי בכלל. אז במקום לטייל איתו חצי שעה ביום כמו פעם הוא יוצא לכמה טיולים קצרצרים, עד שיש הזדמנות לטיול ארוך. בחיים, בחיי שלא חשבתי לעולם למסור אותו. בחיי. ותאמיני לי, שגם אם הייתי חושבת למסור אותו, הייתי שמחה אם מישהו היה מסביר לי למה למסור כלב להתנחלות או למשטרה זה הדבר הכי גרוע שיכול לעבור על כלב. אז טוב שמיכל הבהירה לה את תוצאות "המסירה" המתוכננת.


----------



## newKiticat (19/3/04)

הייתי חייבת להעיר הערה. 
יש לנו כמה וכמה חתולים. לי אישית יש חתולה. ביום שבו החלטנו שלא לשקול אפילו לנסות למסור אותה לאימוץ (היא הייתה החתולה הרביעית בבית, החתולה היחידה שאי פעם נולדה אצלנו ולא הגיע מהרחוב, והייתה גורה יחיד בהמלטה), והיא הייתה החתולה שלי, ועד היום, היא קשורה אליי- אני יודעת שאני לוקחת על עצמי אחראיות. בדיוק כמו שילד זו אחראיות, כך גם חיית מחמד. ובחיים לא הייתי שוקלת למסור אותה. במיוחד לא בגיל מבוגר. כלב/חתול זה לא רכוש. זה יצור עם נשמה, שתשבר בעת מסירתה לאדם לא מוכר. הייתם שוקלים למסור את הילד שלכם? למה אנשים לא מבינים שחיה זה בדיוק כמו ילד נוסף? ואפילו יותר- שכן, כשהם מתבגרים הם לא עוזבים את הבית. זה מכעיס.


----------



## עוד צריכה את האהבה (16/3/04)

כולכם מגזימים 
זה נורא כל לשפוטלא יודעת מה מצבכם הפיננסי והאישי אבל יש כאןאישה שיש לה שני ילדים ומובטלת אולי אתם רוצים שתוצי את האוכל מהילדים


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

טוב, זה ממש שטויות! 
כלב יכול להסתדר עם שק בונזו של בית יצחק (עולה 60 שח ל-20 קג'.) לחודשיים. על הסכום הזעום הזה את לא יכולה להגיד שלוקחים את האוכל מהילדים.


----------



## עוד צריכה את האהבה (16/3/04)

נכוןאבל 
אני בטוחה שלא קל לה ואני מאמינה שכל אחד היה עושה שיקולים 1000 פעם לפני אנחנו גם לא מכירים אותה ואולי גם 60 שח זה בישבילה הרבה


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

60שח תמיד אפשר לארגן 
במיוחד כשמדובר במשפחה עם ילדים תמיד יש שאריות מזון שהכלב שמח לאכול.


----------



## kees (17/3/04)

בהחלט אפשר. נסי חודש אחד לקנות 
מטרנות וטיטולים לילד אחד (לא לשניים) ותביני ש60 ש"ח זו קופסת מטרה ל5 ימים בלבד!


----------



## lilithmm (17/3/04)

שאלה 
אם הייתץ נכנסת למצב כלכלי לחוץ, היית מוסרת את הכלבים שלך?


----------



## kees (17/3/04)

לצערי מאז שנולד בני חלפה המחשבה 
בראשי אבל לשימחתי יש לי סיוע וכבר מספר חודשים שיש מי שמסייע לי בקניית המזון לכלבים ולילד. אני גם גרה בדירה עם גינה שאז נכלבים נמצאים בחצר לעשיית הצרכים- אינני יודעת איך הייתי מסתדרת אחרת - לשימחתי אצלי נמצא הפיתרון... וכן לעיתים אין לי גם את ה60 ש"ח - כבר הייתי במצב שבו התינוק שלי היה זקוק לתרופה ולא היה לי את הכסף לקנותה - במצב כזה אני אומרת ולא מתביישת  - הכלבים עוברים לעדיפות שניה עם כל אהבתי אליהם. ושוב - למזלי ולמזל כלבי יש מי שמסייע לנו במזון עבורם אבל ללא ספק לא זה הטיפול שהייתי רוצה להעניק להם - בהחלט הייתי רוצה שימשיכו לאכול רויאל קנין, יקבלו את "טיפול היופי" שלהם פעם בשנה וכו' אבל זה לא אפשרי אז אנחנו יחד (הכי חשוב) אבל ליבי כואב על הירידה באיכות חייהם ואין לי ספק שהם מרגישים בזאת וכשלקחתי את הכלבים המצב היה שונה - הייתי רווקה צעירה והיום אני חד הורית עם ילד, משכנתא תשלומי מעון ועוד ועוד...


----------



## lilithmm (17/3/04)

גם לי היה מקרה במשפחה 
אין מי שיוציא את הכלב (גולדן) עם התינוק. היה תקופה שהאבא היה מובטל. דיברתי עם שניהם, וסוכם שהכלב יצא פעמיים ביום לטיול ארוך וזהו. הכלב התרגל וכולם חיים בכיף ביחד. אבל זו לא הנקודה. גם כשכלב עובר לעדיפות שנייה ומחליטים עם כל הצער שבדבר למסור אותו, ולפעמים מגיעים למצב שגם את הילדים מוסרים ולא חסרים מקרים כאלו, ראוי היה שהכלב ימסר לבית ולא ככלב שמירה.


----------



## לבןבאף (17/3/04)

--------> 
lilithmm, את חיה בסרט ועוד הרבה אנשים כאן בפורום!! לך ולרבים כאן מהפורום 60 ש"ח זה לא סכום רציני, יש אנשים במצב כלכלי כ"כ נמוך שאת לא יכולה בכלל לדמיין לעצמך, אנשים בלי גב כלכלי מאף אחד עם משכורות רעב, בלי אשראי ועם כמה ילדים, אם את לא מכירה כאלה תצאי מבועת 03 ותנדדי קצת ל-08 או ל-04, תגלי דברים מפתיעים! אמנם גם מבחינתי 60 ש"ח לחודשיים זה לא סכום גדול ובמיוחד לא בשביל כלב (אני בחיים לא הייתי מוסר אותם), יש אנשים שבשבילם זה סכום משמעותי עד כמה שזה נשמע לך מוזר, בקיצור די עם ההתנפלות הזאת על כל אורח בפורום, תתחילי לחשוב לפני שאת עונה למישהו.


----------



## lilithmm (17/3/04)

אתה חי בסרט 
תפסיק עם הלבן, אולי יסתדר לך. תפסיק לתקוף כאן אנשים באופן אישי, ותענה לעניין אם יש לך משהו מעניין לכתוב כאן.


----------



## לבןבאף (17/3/04)

../images/Emo26.gif 
תמימה שלוקחת nickname בצורה רצינית? ואולי שרלטנית טפשה שלא קוראת לעומק תגובות ששולחים לה?! בכל מקרה התגובות שלך פזיזות ולא לעניין, תחשבי טוב לפני שאת מגיבה לאנשים, קצת רגישות למצב הכלכלי לא יזיק לך, הגיע הזמן שהבועה שאת נמצאת בה תתפוצץ. "תפסיק עם הלבן, אולי יסתדר לך? " מאיפה הבאת את זה? אישה קטנה.


----------



## lilithmm (17/3/04)

כבר כתבו לך בנושא 
בקשר לניק שלך (שכנאה מתאים לך). כבר כתבת בפורום הזה הודעות שנועדו לעצבן את יושבי הפורום בעבר, הודעות שנמחקו. ד.א. אם היית קורא את השרשור בעיון, היית רואה שאני ממש לא חייה בבועה של 03. ד.א. ההודעות הבאות שלך בסגנון הזה ימחקו מייד מהפורום. אתה לא תכתוב לי (או בכלל) פה הודעות בסגנון "צאי מהבועה שלך" או "את חיה בסרט".


----------



## U m a (17/3/04)

אולי לא קל לה, ונאמרו דברים קשים 
אבל- הכל נכון. האם היא לא ידעה שהיא תרצה ילדים בעתיד? האם היא לא ידעה שכלבים (ובני אדם..) משירים שערות? עם כל הכבוד למצב הכלכלי- כל התירוצים, שנובעים מזה שיש תינוקות, הם ממש לא לעניין


----------



## collie (16/3/04)

../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## שוון שוון (16/3/04)

ממממ... 
מקוה שתמצאו להם בית טוב והכל יסתדדר רק יש משהו שאני לא מבינה, "משכנו 6 שנים...." אם מההתחלה הם היו לכם נטל מה לקחתם אותם ? ועוד 2 ? מקוה שתמצאי עבודה וגורלכם ישתנה לטובה בהצלחה.


----------



## נייקי2 (17/3/04)

חבל.......... 
אם הייתם מוסרים אותם ממזמן ולא מחכים "עוד 6 שנים" כך הטראומה היתה פחות קשה. לא הייתי רוצה להיות במכומכם ואני בטוחה שזהו צעד מאד קשה וכואב...... בהצלחה במציאת בית חם לשניהם. נייקי


----------



## נייקי2 (17/3/04)

במכומכם=במקומכם


----------



## collie (16/3/04)

אולי אם בע"ח היו יכולים לדבר והיו 
יכולים לבוא ולחפש את מי שזרק אותו ולומר לו ' אני הכלב/החתול שלא רציתם לפני X שנה' אז לא היו נוטשים בע"ח.


----------



## moranמורן (16/3/04)

את ממש אגואיסטית../images/Emo70.gif 
עכשיו פתאום שקצת קשה, זה סיבה לזרוק את הכלבים?! בואי אני יזכיר לך משהו: 2 הכלבים שלך הם*היחידים* שהיו איתך ויהיו איתך גם שקשה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! אז עכשיו את זורקת אותם???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

לא להתנפל../images/Emo124.gif 
היא פשוט לא מודעת למה שיקרה לכלבים ברגע שהם יצאו מהבית שלה. היא לא אדם רע.


----------



## moranמורן (16/3/04)

התנפלתי כי- 
זה ממש אבל ממש מרגיז אותי כל האנשים האלו שלוקחים כלב ואחרי יום/שבוע/חודש/שנה/6-7 שנים, מחליטים פשוט לזרוק את הכלב!! פשוט ככה-לזרוק אותו!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אני מצטערת אבל , היא עושה מעשה נורא- ובלתי נסלח !! זה פשוט בלתי נסלח!!


----------



## collie (16/3/04)

אני מסכימה אתך.


----------



## kasa (16/3/04)

אני ממש נדהמת מהזילוּת שלך בחיי 
הכלבים, ששירתו אתכם נאמנה במשך 6-7 שנים. יש לך מושג מה גורל הכלבים בצבא ? בהתנחלויות ? במשטרה ? סביר להניח שמעולם לא בדקת אופציות אלו הלכה למעשה, שאם היית עושה כן, ואם נותר בך שמץ של מצפון - לא היית מסוגלת למסור אותם לאף אחת מהאופציות הנ"ל. רק בכדי לסבר את אוזנך, כלבי שמירה בהתנחלויות, קשורים בשרשרת ברזל קצרצרה, בלא תנאים מחיה ראויים, חשופים לתנאי מזג אויר קשים, אם זה שמש קיץ קופחת, או גשמים עזים ורוחות קרות. לרוב, כך הם גם מוצאים את מותם. קושרים בשרשרת ברזל, בלא מים, בלא מזון, ובלא מחסה. הם פשוט מתענים למוות כשהם חשופים למזג האויר האיום. את יודעת כמה פעמים נקראו העמותות לחלץ כלבים מההתנחלויות ? איך את בכלל מעלה על דעתך להעביר אותם למקומות כאלה ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לגבי צה"ל - בקיץ שעבר נפטרו בצה"ל 15 כלבים בבסיס אחד ! הם נפטרו ממכת חום בשלהי הקיץ הלוהט, כשהחיילים "שכחו" להשאיר להם מים ומחסה מהשמש הקופחת. כך את רוצה שכלביך יסיימו את חייהם ? זה מה שמגיע להם ? המצב במשטרה לא שונה. אני מכירה אנשים רבים, שבאמת שאינם עשירים, ובאמת שאינם חיים חיי רווחה, ובכל-זאת, נותר בהם שמץ של מצפון בכדי לגמול לכלביהם, ולא להשליכם אל דרך אפילה כל-כך. לא כל מי שמגדל כלבים הוא עשיר. וכלבים הרי דורשים כל-כך מעט. והרי תמיד אפשר למצוא פתרון הולם. אך מה יותר פשוט מלהשליך את הכלבים ?! אם החלטתם למסרם - לפחות עשו זאת במידת רחמים וחמלה. ותמצאו עבורם בית הולם. לא צבא. לא משטרה. לא התנחלות. *ב-י-ת !* שבו יוכלו לסיים חייהם בכבוד. תעשו מאמץ, ותגיעו לימי האימוץ של העמותות. לא חסרים אנשים עם בתים פרטיים ושטחי מחיה גדולים שישמחו להעניק להם בית חם. את מוזמנת להעזר ב"תנו לחיות לחיות-חיפה" (064-720307). אני יכולה לומר לך שאת נותנת דוגמא רעה מאוד לילדיך. ואני רק יכולה לקוות שהם לא ישליכו אתכם לעת זיקנה, כפי שאת רוצה להשליך כעת את כלביך. אבל גם לא אתפלא אם זה אכן יקרה.... כי החיים הם בומרנג. עצוב, ממש עצוב לקרוא על הזילות שלכם בחיי הכלבים ששירתו אתכם נאמנה שנים כל-כך ארוכות.


----------



## EveningFalls (16/3/04)

ותחשבו על זה... 
נכון שזהו פורום של כלבים.. ומכאן שכולם פה אוהבי כלבים (גם אני...) אבל צריך לזכור היום שיש מיתון ואנשים בקושי וגומרים את החודש וכשהיא לקחה את הכלבים זה היה בתקופה "היפה" יותר בחייהם ובטח ובטח היא לא צפתה (כמו גם כל העולם..) שהנפילה תגיע ואל תשכחו שהיא עוברת דירה לדירה קטנה יותר... מה שאומר שהיא לא מוסרת את הכלבים כי היא רוצה להיפטר מהם אלא כי באמת במצב של דוחק ומה אנחנו במקום לתמוך בה (כי בטוח שזה מה שהיא צריכה על אף שזה לא הפורום...)ואולי לנסות לשכנע אותה שלא למסור את הכלבים ולנסות תקופת מה ולראות אם הולך כי אולי השד לא יהיה נורא כל כך אתם תוקפים אותה? האם בכך תשיגו את המטרה? הרי שרק תעשו לה יותר רע...


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

זה לא עניין כספי 
אפשר לתת לכלבים אוכל זול, ניתן לקנות שק של 20ק"ג בסביבות 60שח. וזה יספיק ללפחות חודש לשני כלבים. זה לא העניין.


----------



## madow (16/3/04)

יש אנשים ש-60 ש"ח זה הרבה בשבילם!! 
יש אנשים ש-60 ש"ח זה אומר אוכל לילדים שלם, תגידו לי איפה אתם חיים?? יש במדינה הזאתי מצוקה איומה, עוני נורא, ישנם מיליון וחצי ילדים שחיים מתחת לקו העוני, שאין להם אוכל במקרר, שלא מביאים סנדוויץ' לביה"ס. אז להגיד לה שהיא יכולה לקנות אוכל לכלבים ב-60 ש"ח, זה קצת עובר את הגבול, השישים ש"ח האלו מן הסתם הולך עבור האוכל של הילדים שלה, אל תצפו ממנה לעשות בחירות על גבם של הילדים שלה.


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

את מדברת מנסיון? 
אני עבדתי בבית עם 5 ילדים, ושני הורים שחיים מהבטחת הכנסה. לא היה אוכל לילדים (באמת שלא!), אבל לכבלים כן, לסיגריות תוצרת ארה"ב כן, למשקאות חריפים כן... דיי עם התמימות. את יודעת מה, גם אם אין 60 חש, אפשר לאסוף שאריות ממסעדות קייטרינג וכד'.


----------



## madow (16/3/04)

את לא יכולה לזרוק לה משפטים כאלו 
אין לך מושג, וגם לי לא, מה המצב אצלה בבית...אולי השישים ש"ח האלו הולכים עבור המזון של הילדים שלה והיא פשוט לא יכולה לעשות בחירה אחרת, אז אולי במקום להעביר עלייה ביקורת כל הזמן, ננסה בכל זאת להבין מאיפה נובעת המצוקה הזאת ולעזור לה??


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

אני ממש לא רוצה להכנס לכיס של 
אף אחד. בכל משק בית יש 60 שח שאפשר לארגן, וגם אם לא, אפשר לארגן אוכל ממסעדות או קייטרינג, ולא מעט אנשים עושים את זה. ד.א. לפי הבנתי יש משכורת נוספת במשק הבית הזה. גם דברים אחרים שהיא כתבה כגון גודל הכלבים והשיערות מצביעים על כך שהבעייה לא נעוצה ב60 שח למזון לכלבים.


----------



## Michalz70 (16/3/04)

הכלבים היו לפני הילדים...


----------



## moranמורן (16/3/04)

צודקת ../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## kasa (16/3/04)

סדר עדיפויות בחיים. ומדוע הכלבים 
צריכים להידחק לסדר עדיפות כל-כך אחרון שהם הראשונים להימסר ? (ועוד בלי לתת את הדעת בכלל לאן !! להתנחלות ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 לצבא/משטרה ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה ממש לגזור עלהים מוות בעינויים וייסורים. במה הם פשעו ? מרבית האנשים שאני מכירה (שיש להם כלבים) לא חיים ברווחה כלכלית. אני יכולה לומר לך שיש לי חברים שנולדו להם תאומים (לפני כחודשיים). במקביל, האשה פוטרה מעבודתה. במקביל, יש להם 2 כלבים. במקביל, יש להם משכנתא מטורפת. SO ? מצטמצמים במליון דברים אחרים... תסלח/י לי, אף אחד לא מוסר את כלביו מסיבה כלכלית. אנשים מוסרים את כלביהם כי פתאום נולד ילד, ופתאום יש שערות, ופתאום הכלב מלכלכך, ופתאום....הדברים משתנים. והכי קל זה להאשים את "המצב הכלכלי". אף אחד לא מוסר כלב מסיבה כלכלית. כי עלות החזקת כלב היא באמת זניחה, ובתקופות קשות אפשר להצטמצם גם בזה. אנשים מוסרים כלב כי פשוט לא בא להם יותר עליו.... יש עכשיו תינוק שממלא את מקומו. ובכל מקרה, אם כבר הם החליטו למסור את כלביהם - שיעשו זאת בדרך הומנית. לא לשטחים. לא להתנחלות. ולא לצבא. ולא רק בכדי להיפטר ממנו. אלא באמת למצוא עבורם בית טוב עד סוף ימיהם. קצת מאמץ. לא מגיע להם ?


----------



## EveningFalls (16/3/04)

ולך slore... 
א. אני באמת מקווה שתצליחו לצאת מהמצב אליו נקלעתם (כמו רבים וטובים אחרים) ב. אני כן חושבת שאתם צריכים לנסות להתמודד עם הכלבים בבית החדש ובאמת יכול להיות שתגלו שהמצב לא כל כך נורא ואז תוכלו (לפחות בלב "שלם" ) במידה ולא הסתדרתם לחפש משפחה אחרת לכלבים מקווה שתעשו את הבחירות הנכונות ב ה צ ל ח ה


----------



## simba007 (16/3/04)

יש לי חדשות בשבילך,את לא היחידה 
שיש לה מצוקה כלכלית,יש הרבה אנשים עם בעיות כספיות כלשהן,שיש להם ילדים,3-1 כלבים וכן גם יש כאלה אנשים שהם מובטלים אני אקח למשל אותי,אז נכון אין לי ילד/ים לדאוג להם,אבל אני פוטרתי לפני כשנה בערך ממקום עבודה די טוב ומאז אני מחפשת עבודה וכמו שבטח ידוע לך,קשה למצוא עבודה כיום,אבל זה לא מנע ממני להביא את הכלבה שיש לי היום,למרות שהיא קטנה יותר מה-2 שיש לך ולמרות שההחלטה שלי להביא אותה היתה בין כמה רגעים בלבד,ואני לא אומרת שקל לי,ואני לא מדברת רק על הוצאות כספיות עליה,אבל זה כבר נושא אחר ולא קשור. אז כמו שאחרים פה אמרו לך,אנשים מעטים ירצו כלבים די מבוגרים כמו שלכם אם את רוצה עצה,אני אגיד לך שלא כדאי לכם למסור אותם,אומנם יש אנשים שלא חושבים שלחיות יש רגשות,אבל את יודעת מה ייגרם ל-2 הכלבים? אחרי כל כך הרבה זמן שהם היו איתכם,אז פתאום תמסרו אותם והם לא יראו אותכם יותר,קודם כל הם נורא יתגעגעו אליכם,ומה גם שלא רק שבגילם כבר אף אחד לא ירצה אותם ככל הנראה,גם הם יכולים לפתח חרדת נטישה,לא שנטשתם אותם אבל תמסרו אותם וזה כמעט אותו דבר לדעתי!ועם חרדת נטישה לא תמצאו רבים שירצו כלבים מבוגרים עם חרדת נטישה,ואני מדברת מניסיון אישי,שהייתי בתקופת בי"הס לפני 5-4 שנים או קצת יותר,הבאתי כלב שבמקרה היתה לו חרדה כזאת ומכיוון שהוא היה נשאר רוב היום לבד בבית הוא היה מיילל והורס דברים והשכנים התלוננו בגלל הרעש,אז לא היה לי ברירה וההורים מסרו אותו,ועד היום אני מקווה בשבילו שהוא זכה לבית טוב. טוב אני לא יודעת מה עוד להגיד לך,אבל אני מקווה שתחשבו את ומשפחתך בשנית על העניין כי מסירת כלבים שחיו איתכם יותר משנה+ יכולה לפגוע בהם וגם בכם,ומה עם הילדים?אולי הפעוט שלכם התרגל אליו?מה תגידו לו? הכי קל זה למסור אותם אבל בבקשה תחשבו גם על התוצאות שיכולות להיגרם לשני הכלבים...אני אם היתה לי חצר קצת יותר גדולה הייתי בשמחה לוקחת את שניהם(בתקווה שהם היו מסתדרים עם הכלבה שלי) טוב אז זהו,מקווה שתקחו לתשומת ליבכם את מה שכתבתי(וגם מה שאחרים פה כתבו לכם)ותפעלו בחוכמה אז זאת דעתי.


----------



## The real beauty (16/3/04)

אפרת, אני מאוד ממליצה 
שלפחות תנסי להסתדר עם הכלבים בבית החדש... הנה לדוגמא סיפור מאוד מאוד דומה... לבת דודתי יש 3 כלבים וילדה בת שנתיים,היא חד הורית והגיע זמן שהיא נכנסה למצוקה כלכלית ועברה לדירה קטנה יותר. בהתחלה היא ניסתה למסור את הכלבים, עד שמישהו רצה לאמץ אותם היא החליטה שהכלבים מאוד חשובים לה והיא רוצה לנסות לגור איתם בבית החדש. היא גילתה שזה הרבה יותר קל ממה שהיה נדמה לה! בסופו של דבר הם הסתדרו, עד שהיא מצאה עבודה שמכניסה יותר מזומנים הכלבים אכלו שאריות של מזון במשך כשבועיים... אח"כ נתתי לה חצי מהשקית אוכל של הכלבה שלי ובסופו של דבר היא מצאה עבודה והכל היה בסדר, היא לא התחרטה אפילו לדקה שהחליטה להשאיר את הכלבים איתה! תנסי... אין לך מה להפסיד, רק להרוויח. אני מאוד מאוד מבקשת ממך לא למסור אותם למשטרה\ לצבא- גזר דין מוות, וחבל... כואב לי עליהם. נ.ב מאיה, אני מאוד מסכימה עם כל מה שכתבת.


----------



## The real beauty (16/3/04)

למה קפץ לי לראש מאיה???? 
מאיה\ לילית... הנאשים בילבלו אותי...  מה שמה של המנהלת המקסימה שלנו?


----------



## The real beauty (16/3/04)

האנשים*** 
אוףףף די אני חולה (סינוסיטיס) אני לא יכולה לכתובב כבר בשל מצבי אני הולכת לשכב, "לילה טוב" ומצטערת על כל הטעויות נסו להבין הכאב ראש הרג אותי


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

על כלבים ונטל כלכלי../images/Emo124.gif 
מישהי בפורום כתבה שהיא לא יכולה לעקר את הכלבה שלה כי אין כסף. כ"כ רציתי לעזור שארגנתי לה בתרומה עיקור חינם באיזור מגוריה. רבותי, *הכלבה לא עוקרה* והיא עומדת להמליט בזמן הקרוב. עוד תשמעו על זה.


----------



## moranמורן (16/3/04)

באמת?!?! אז מה היא עשתה עם 
הכסף? אני כבר מחכה לדעת את הסיפור במלואו!


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

היא לא קיבלה כסף 
היא קיבלה עיקור בתרומה. היא לא רצתה לשמוע בכלל. לא שיתפה פעולה בכלל. כנראה שהיא רצתה לראות המלטה.


----------



## collie (16/3/04)

היא כנראה רוצה לעשות כסף על חשבון 
הכלבה והגורים המסכנים!!!!


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

למה את אומרת את זה 
אם את לא יודעת אל תדברי. אפשר לשאול, אבל לא להאשים סתם.


----------



## collie (16/3/04)

כי היא לא רצתה לעקר למרות שהיא 
יכלה לעשות זאת בחינם. רוב האנשים שרוצים שהכלבים שלהם ימליטו רוצים בזה בגלל כסף. לא כולם אבל רוב.


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

איזה כסף 
מי יקח גור מעורב בכסף באזור שלה? יש שם המוני כלבים נטושים.


----------



## ohari (16/3/04)

חשבי שוב בבקשה 
אין לי כוונה להיכנס לך לכיס, אבל האם באמת הכסף זו הבעיה? כתבו לך כיצד ניתן להיסתדר גם בעיתות מצוקה, אפשר להסתדר, כלבים בוגרים הם לא מטחנת כסף, העלות לא גבוהה בכלל. חשבי על היתרונות לגדל את הילדים שלך עם כלב. יש במאמרי הפורום קישור למחקר על הפחתת הסיכוי לאלרגיה אצל ילדים שגדלים עם כלבים, ישנם מחקרים שקובעים שהילדים הגדלים עם כלבים רגועים יותר ועוד ועוד יתרונות. בקשר לדירה, כלב היא חיה כל כך נאמנה, הוא יסתפק בכל כך מעט ולו רק לרצות אתכם ולהיות אתכם, גם אם זה כרוך בניוון מסוים. הם יכולים להיסתדר רק עם ירידה לצרכים פעמיים שלוש ביום, ובסוף שבוע תוכלו לקחת אותם ביחד לטיול ארוך וחילוץ עצמות. אין לי ספק, וצר לי לומר את זה, שאם אכן תחליטו על הצעד הזה זה יהיה סופם העצוב של הכלבים. אם תמסרו אותם ביחד לצבא או לשמירה, הם ימותו תוך זמן קצר מחום, מקור, ממחלות, או שיושלכו עוד שנתיים כשהם יחשבו זקנים מדי. אם הם יופרדו - זה סופם, אני לא רואה כלב בן 6 או 7 ממשיך לחיות לאחר שהופרד מהלהקה שלו שהיא כל עולמו. כלב זה חבר, זה בן משפחה, הוא איתכם בזמנים של שפע והוא איתכם בזמנים של צימצום. וגם הזמנים של הצימצום, אני בטוח שזה זמני. הרי המצב ישתפר מתישהו, אולי אפילו בקרוב! אני מקווה שדעתכם תישתנה ותחליטו להשאיר את משפחתכם מאוחדת. ולסיום, משהו שהוא לא לגמרי


----------



## collie (16/3/04)

לא שמעת על איך מתיחסים לרוב כלבי 
השמירה בהתנחלויות? לצערי מרוב הסיפורים שאני שומעת אין לרוב הכלבי שמירה גם במשטרה חיים כל כך טובים. לא מבינה איך אחרי כל כך הרבה שנים את יכולה אפילו לחשוב למסור את הכלבים במיוחד תוך כלבי שמירה. אם רוצים יש solution לכל בעיה אם רק רוצים.


----------



## EveningFalls (16/3/04)

שמעתם את עצמכם??? 
למה לה אתה אומרים שהכל עניין של 60 ש"ח בחודש... אבל כאשר מישהו מעוניין לקחת כלב אתם אומרים לו שההוצאות אינן מסתכמות ב-60 ש"ח בחודש אלא יש הוצאות על וטרינר ואם קורה משהו אז לפעמים גם אישפוז שלא לדבר על חיסונים תקופתיים אז לפחות מן הראוי שתהיו קודם כל כנים עם עצמכם... כולנו למודי ניסיון (כן כן גם היא) שכלב לא מחזיקים ב- 60 ש"ח בחודש ואם מישהו יגיד את זה את מיד עליו את הפה ונוכחנו לדעת שכך הדבר בעבר אבל ... "המטרה מקדשת את האמצעים...." נכון?!


----------



## EveningFalls (16/3/04)

*תפתחו עליו את הפה...


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

תשובה 
אומרים עלויות גבוהות מכוון שבד"כ מדובר בגורים שצריכים עיקור וסדרה של חיסוני משושה בגובה של מעל ל1000 שח. משתדלים למנוע מאנשים שרוצים לקחת כלב ואין להם יכולת כלכלית, ע"מ שלא יגיעו למצב שהם רוצים למסור את הכלב כי אין כסף. רצוי שכלב יחיה עם מזון טוב, אבל אפשר גם בפחות ולהסתפק בשאריות מזון אם אין ברירה. ברור שלמסור כלבים בני 6+ זה בעצם לגזור את דינם. הם כבר נמצאים בבית הזה, אז למה לא לתת להם סיכוי לחיות? אם היא היתה רוצה כלב במצב הזה, הייתי ממליצה לה לא לקחת. מכוון שהכלבים שלה כבר אצלה מעל ל6 שנים. זה סיפור אחר. התגובה שלך פה פשוט כ"כ לא לעניין.


----------



## EveningFalls (16/3/04)

התגובה שלי 
את מדברת בתור בחורה רווקה שרוב עולמה מסתכם בב"ח אבל את המציאות הקשה של חיי היומיום של אנשים שאיבדו מרוכשם ושבקושי גומרים את החודש את לא ממש רואה אז תפסיקי כבר עם סיסמאות ותתחילי לפתוח את העניים כי יש אנשים שאיבדו אפילו את הבית שלהם (ועצוב... אבל אני מכירה כאלה...) אז די אם האופוריה ...   ותאמרי לי אם אחד הכלבים יזדקק לטיפול מה היא אמורה לעשות??? האם את ויתר אתם אנשי הפורום מוכנים להיות ערבים לעזור לה אז?? או שכולם חכמים פה רק בלרדת על אחרים??? (ובמאמר מוסגר...אם לא שמת לב אני לא בעד שתשלח אותם מהבית אלא תבחן את המצב אחרי שיגיעו לבית הקטן יותר אבל אני לא מוכנה לרדת לה לחיים כי אני מניחה שגם ככה קשה לה) דרך אגב... יש הצגה של הקאמרי שנקראת "המפקח" הצגה מ ד ה י מ ה שאולי תלמד אתכם קצת על ההשלכות של מה שאנחנו עושים/אומרים לאחרים בחיים


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

לא כ"כ מסכימה איתך 
מבחינתי, מעבר לדירה קטנה אינו מהווה סיבה למסירת כלב בן 6. אם היית אומרת שיש תינוק בבית והכלב תוקפן, הייתי מבינה. מדובר בסדר עדיפויות.


----------



## EveningFalls (16/3/04)

מדובר במכלול של סיבות .... אני 
לא מנסה לתרץ אותה אבל אני חושבת שאתם תוקפים אותה במקום לדבר על ליבה ולהסביר לה את ההשלכות של מה שהיא הולכת לעשות ולנסות לשכנע אותה לנהוג אחרת וזאת בגלל שמשום מה הפסקתם לראות אנשים מול העיניים אלא רק כלבים... אז תחזרו למציאות...ותפסיקו להיות כאלה יפי נפש מעבר לכך ... לא שופטים אדם עד שמגיעים למקומו... ואת זאת חכמים אמרו לא אני


----------



## lilithmm (16/3/04)

כפי שכתבתי לך 
לא מדובר בחיי אדם מול חיי כלב. מדובר פה בסדר עדיפויות גרדיא, דבר שלא מקובל על רוב משתתפי הפורום, ולדעתי בצדק. ללכת למסור כלבים בני 6+ להתנחלות או למשטרה זה באמת הגרוע מכל. פייר, עדיף לתת להם למות בכבוד בזריקה מאשר לעשות להם דבר כזה. עברתי שוב על כל התגובות שהיא קיבלה פה, ואני חייבת לומר שאני מסכימה עם כל אחת ואחת מהן. מי שמוסר את הכלבים שלו לצבא או התנחלות גוזר עליהם מוות והשפלה נוראית. לא נעים לשמוע את זה, אבל זו האמת. מה ציפית שנכתוב לה פה? אני מצטערת שאין בינינו הסכמה. אני לעולם לא אצדיק מסירת כלב בגלל דוחק בבית (בניגוד אליך). אני גם לא אתמוך בשום מקרה במסירת כלבים להתנחלויות או לצבא/משטרה כי אני יודעת שלסיפור הזה יש סוף מר. מאוד מאוד צרם לי המשפט שהיא כתבה, שהיא מחפשת איפה שצריך אותם במשטרה או בהתנחלויות. כלב זה לא אינסטרומנט. אם היא לא רוצה אותם, היא חייבת לקחת אחריות ולמצוא להם בית חלופי דרך ימי אימוץ, ולעקוב אחריהם שהם אכן נמצאים במקום טוב ולא נזרקים הלאה. זה הדבר המינימלי לדעתי שהיא חייבת לעשות עבור כלבים שגידלה במשך למעלה מ-6 שנים.


----------



## moranמורן (16/3/04)

אין שום סיבה בעולם- 
שמצריכה זריקת הכלב מהבית!! שום סיבה!


----------



## EveningFalls (16/3/04)

מורן... תתבגרי... 
ושוב אני מדברת על שיכנועים חיוביים וחבל שאתם מפספסים את זה... וכאן אני  מסיימת לפחות מבחינתי את הויכוח


----------



## moranמורן (16/3/04)

eveningfalls את בטוחה שאת 
נמצאת בפורום הנכון?! כי כאן נמצאים מי שאוהב כלבים, ולא מי שמשעמם לו !


----------



## האפי לי (17/3/04)

איוונינג פולס את טועה 
אני מכירה משפחה עניה מרודה בקושי מגיע אוכל לאנשי הבית, אבל הם מסתדרים ותנחשי מה? יש להם 4 כלבים הכלבים אמנם לא עוברים במספרה, לא אוכלים רויאל קנין ולא חיים בניחותה אבל האופציה של נטישה מעולם לא עלתה זה לא נכון לאדם במצוקה כלכלית ללכת ולהוסיף על עצמו עול אבל אם כבר יש כלב אפשר לנסות לפני שזורקים ד"א לא ראיתי את הביצוע של הקאמרי למפקח אבל זו היתה הצגה איומה באופן כללי, כשאני רוצה ללמוד על השלכות של דברים אני מעדיפה את חנוך לוין


----------



## U m a (17/3/04)

אני בטוחה 
שאם אחד הכלבים יזדקק לטיפול יהיו כאן אנשים שיסכימו לסייע לה!


----------



## kasa (16/3/04)

א. נכון. המטרה מקדשת את האמצעים 
כשמדובר בבעלי חיים. והמטרה כאן, למנוע סבל מהכלבים האומללים הללו, והעברתם למקומות בלתי ראויים. ואם זה יתאפשר בכך שנראה לה שלפעמים ניתן להצטמצם בהוצאות הכלבים, ולתת להם את המינימום למשך תקופה מסויימת, עד שהדברים ישובו למסלולם - אז דיינו. ב. מדובר פה על כלבים מבוגרים. סביר להניח שעד עתה הם חוסנו, וטופלו כראוי. אז בהחלט אפשר לפעמים להצטמצם לתקופה מסויימת, לרדת באיכות האוכל, להוסיף שאריות ביתיות, לוותר על חיסון פה או שם, עד יעבור זעם. העיקר שהכלבים ישארו בבתיהם. ג. יש פה דוגמא מצויינת למי שלקחו כלבים בלי לחשוב פעמיים על השלכות עתידיות ועל הוצאות שעלולות להיות. לכן, כן חשוב להזכיר לכל מאמץ פוטנציאלי שכלב עולה כסף. ואחזקת כלב עולה כסף. וזה בלתי מוסרי להיפטר מכלב כשהמצב הכלכלי קצת קשה... צריך ללמוד להסתדר עם זה.


----------



## רן 007 (16/3/04)

כלבים למסירה.. 
שלום תראי.. אני יכול להבין שאת מוצאת את עצמך במצב מאוד לא קל.. אבל אי אפשר שהכלבים ישלמו את המחיר.. לפי ההודעות שלך אני רואה שאת מודעת מאוד לכך שכלב זו הוצאה כלכלית אז למה לקחת שניים? כיום למצוא בתים לכלבים בגילאים 6-7 זה כמעט בלתי אפשרי ותוכלי לשמוע מקאסה ומעוד אנשים אשר רואים את המצב הקשה הזה בעמותות עד כמה הדבר אינו פשוט כלל... אבל תחשבי על זה ... היית מוותרת על בן משפחה שלך ברגעים הקשים? אני מתאר לעצמי שלא כי את אוהבת את המשפחה שלך .. וכלב לפחות לדעתי הוא חלק מהמשפחה , אותם כלבים נאמנים לך ולמשפחה שלך 6-7 שנים .. אני לא חושב שזה מגיע להם. נכון שהמצב לא קל אז בנתיים אפשר לקנות אוכל יותר זול.. למצוא וטרינרים שמחסנים במחיר עלות .. אבל רק לא לזרוק אותם עכשיו כי הם לא ילכו למקום טוב.. אני מתאר לעצמי שגם הילדים שלך אוהבים את הכלבים.. זה לא יהיה חבל לעשות להם את זה? כלב זו הוצאה כמו שילד זו הוצאה.. ואם בחרת לקחת שני כלבים את צריכה לדעת שזה עולה כסף.. אוכל , וטרינר, תחזוקה שותפת של הכלב.. זה עולה כסף. הם יודעים להיות נאמנים לך ומשפחה אז למה את לא יכולה לעשות בשבילם משהו .. זה מאוד לא לעניין לזרוק את הכלבים .. אני רוצה לקוות שאולי תשני את דעתך ותתני להם עוד צ'אנס.. כי אחרת זה ממש לגזור אליהם גזר דין מוות.. וזה פשוט לא מגיע להם .. רן


----------



## ohari (16/3/04)

כאשר מישהו רוצה לקחת כלב 
מזהירים אותו שיש הוצאות. מה גם שבד"כ אנשים לוקחים גור, ואז ההוצאות גבוהות הרבה יותר. האפשרות של להוציא על הכלבים 60 ש"ח בחודש היא רחוקה מלהיות אידיאלית לכלב, אבל לכלבים זה עדיף מאשר למות (וזה יהיה גורלם אם יוחלט לא להמשיך להחזיק בהם). ברור שאם היא היתה שואלת עכשיו אם כדאי לה לקחת כלב בהוצאות של 60 ש"ח לחודש אף אחד פה לא היה ממליץ לה, אבל כאשר הכלב כבר נמצא המצב שונה.


----------



## ORSETTA (16/3/04)

לאף אחד אין זכות להעליב 
גם אני  מאוד אוהבת כלבים אבל איני מכירה את האישה ולא את מצוקתה כך שאין לי זכות להגיב ולומר את דעתי. ולך אני מציעה להגיע בשבתות לאחת העמותות הגדולות ולמסור דרכם. בגלל גילם לא יהיה קל למסור אותם וביחד בכלל. זה עשוי לקחת כמה שבועות אבל אם הם מטופלים טוב לדעתי תצליחו למסור. בהצלחה!


----------



## kees (17/3/04)

פשוט מגעיל!! רק לתקוף אתם יודעים 
אישה פונה במצוקה ובמקום לנסות לסייע תוקפים אותה. ולילית אם אין לך בעיה ב60 ש"ח - אולי תרמי לה כל חודש שק מזון ותעזרי לה להוציא את הכלבים עם 2 הפעוטות והכל יבוא על מקומו בשלום. אתם לא במצבה - היא לקחה כלבים כשיכלה לפרנסם בניתים נסיבות החיים השתנו - היא ילדה ילדים (זכות טיבעית של כל אישה) ולא מסרה אותם אבל עכשיו היא מובטלת - כסף להאכיל את הילדים אין, היא נאלצת לעבור דירה מה שמקשה את החים ולהאכיל 2 כלבים או לקנות עוד קופסא מטרנה לילד - אני יודעת במה אני מעדיפה. לגדל 2 תינוקות זה עסק יקר מאוד!!!! מאחלת לכולכם שלא תעמדו במצב שנמצאת בו הבחורה הנ"ל - משבר כלכלי, ירידה ידה ברמת ואיכות החיים והפרידה מהכלבים שאהובים עליה. ולילית יקרה- כן יש משפחות שאין להם 60 ש"ח!! אני בעבודתי נתקלת לצערי יום יום במשפחות שכאלו שאנו מנסים לדאוג להם למזון וביגוד וקורת גג רק שישרדו - ישראל שנת 2004 אינה גן עדן.היא רחוק רחוק מזה. ולבחורה שכתבה את ההודעה - ליבי איתך  מבינה שאיזו דילמה קשה את נמצאת יכולה רק לאחל לך שתדעי ימים טובים יותר שתמצאי עבודה ושהחים יאירו לך פנים במהרה - חיזקי ואימצי


----------



## lilithmm (17/3/04)

kees יקרה 
אף אחד פה לא תקף אותה. אנשים פה אמרו לה שלמסור כלבים בגיל הזה להתנחלויות או למשטרה זה הדבר הכי גרוע שהיא יכולה לעשות, ושהמינימום שהיא חייבת לכלבים האלה זה לדאוג להם לבית חלופי. אני לא התכוונתי להכנס לאף אחד לכיס, אבל אם מדברים על מצב כלכלי קשה ומסירת כלבים, זה ממש התירוץ האחרון. תמיד אפשר להסתדר. יש לי מכרה שחייה בגפה מקיצבת אבטחת הכנסה. הכלב שלה חיי מדוגמיות שהיא מקבלת מוטרינרים, והיא מאכילה בנוסף כ-30 חתולי חצר. אין דבר כזה שאי אפשר להסתדר. בנוסף לא מובן לי למה הכלבים צריכים להימסר למשטרה או להתנחלות, את יודעת בכלל מה זה למסור כלב למשטרה? את יודעת מה עושים עם כלב כזה כשהוא יוצא לפנסיה? בקשר לחיים בדוחק ואחזקת כלבים. ד.א. אני סטודנטית, כרגע לא קל לי להתפרנס והיו תקופות בעבר הלא רחוק שעשיתי כל מיני קיצוצים שלא היו מביישים משפחה בת 15 נפשות ע"מ שלא למסור את הכלב שלי. היה מצב שניתקתי את החיבור לאינטרנט כי הוא לא עומד אצלי במקום הראשון. לא היו לי לעולם כבלים. תמיד מצאתי איך להסתדר עם כלב, לפעמים ללא עבודה, לפעמים עם 5 עבודות שונות ומשונות בו זמנית, וכל זאת תוך כדי לימודים רציניים לתואר ראשון. לעולם לא עלה בדעתי למסור את הכלב הנאמן שלי. לדעתי היא צריכה לפחות לתת להם סיכוי להסתדר בדירה החדשה, ואם אז לא יסתדר ראוי היה למצוא להם בתים בימי אימוץ ולא למסור אותם ככלבי שמירה להתנחלויות או למשטרה. בכל זאת מדובר בכלבים שחיו עם המשפחה מעל ל-6 שנים.


----------



## kees (17/3/04)

אני מסכימה איתך לגבי מציאת בתים 
לכלבים ונתינת הצאנס לפרק זמן נוסף. ד"א שאתה רווק הרבה יותר קל לעכשות ויתורים אבל כשיש ילדים זה אחרת. כשהייתי רווקה חסכתי מעצמי הרבה דברים והכלבים אכלו גורמה היום המצב שונה


----------



## U m a (17/3/04)

../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## meytar זאת אני (17/3/04)

../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## oggi2 (17/3/04)

תראו, אני חושבת 
שאין מצב למסור שני כלבים בוגרים ועוד ביחד, בואו לא נחייה באשליות. נכון שהמצב קשה אבל צריך לקחת אחריות. אני חושבת שתמיד עדיף לכלב שיחיה בבית גם אם התנאים לא אידאלים, גם הכלבים שלי לא מטיילים כל היום ולפעמים מחכים כמה שעות טובות שיוציאו אותם, גם אצלנו אין הרבה כסף, אז מצמצמים, תמיד אפשר למצוא אוכל זול יותר, האמת שלא צריך לחסן כל שנה (וזה נאמר לי ע"י ווטרינרים) תמיד אפשר להסתדר אם רוצים, אם לא, זו כבר בעייה אחרת, אבל גם לא צריך להשתמש במילים קשות, אני לא חושבת שזה צעד נכון ולכלבים האלה שחיו אצלך 6 שנים שאת הצלת מסבל וודאי, לא מחכה עתיד אחר עכשיו. אני יוצאת מנקודת הנחה שאת לא סתם אוהבת כלבים אם אספת אותם, אז תנסי למצוא דרך שלא תהייה להחזיר אותם למצב ההוא


----------



## slore (17/3/04)

תודה על התגובות ה"חמות והקרות" 
לקחתי לתשומת לבי את כל ההערות שלכם. לא העלתי על דעתי כי המצב בהתנחלויות / צבא / משטרה כ"כ נורא. האופציות האלו אכן ירדו מהפרק! אשמח לדעת מתי והיכן מתקיימים ימי אימוץ ונגיע עם הכלבים. מקווה שאוכל באמת למצוא להם בית חם או לפחות לאחד מהם. ודרך אגב סתם שתדעו התגובות שדיברו על לבי ושכנעו אותי בנועם לוותר על האופציות הגרועות היו הרבה יותר משכנעות מהטפות המוסר. כי באמת אין לשפוט אדם עד שלא נמצאים בנעליו. אתם צודקים שהם באמת היו חברים נאמנים ונהדרים עד עכשיו ואני לא אתן להם "לגמור" בשום צורה אחרת מלבד משפחה אוהבת. אנחנו אימצנו אותם כשהיינו צעירים ומבוססים ואכן מצבנו היום שונה לגמרי. בינתיים אנחנו נעבור לאוכל של 60 ש"ח (תודה על העיצה) ונסתפק בחיסון לכלבת. מקווה שיהיה טוב לכולכם ולנו.


----------



## lilithmm (17/3/04)

יופי 
את יכולה לבשל להם אורז מדי פעם (המרכיב העיקרי בהרבה מזונות הוא אורז), יצא לך ק"ג אורז שאפשר לקנות בסביבות 4 שח לק"ג שאפשר לערבב עם האוכל הקנוי חצי חצי ולהוסיף שאריות ביתיות. את יכולה בדירה החדשה לתחום אותם לחדר אחד ולראות אם אפשר להסתדר. אם לא, אפשר לנסות למסור את הכלב הפעיל יותר. אני כמעט בטוחה שעם כלב אחד תוכלי להסתדר. אם את עושה חיסון כלבת אצל הוטרינר העירוני והכלבים מעוקרים ומסורסים אמורים לקחת לך כ-40שח על כל חיסון. אם תתמידי להגיע לימי אימוץ אני בטוחה שתוכלי למצוא בית לפחות לאחד מהכלבים. את צודקת שאסור לשפוט אדם עד שמגיעים למצבו, ואני שמחה שבכל זאת קראת את התגובות וראית שלא רצוי למסור למקומות מסויימים, ואפשר לפחות לנסות להסתדר איתם במקום החדש.


----------



## נייקי2 (17/3/04)

שוב מאחלת בהצלחה......... 
בכל אופציה שתבחרו רק שתהיו בריאים ומאושרים.


----------



## שוון שוון (17/3/04)

כל הכבוד אני מקווה שמה שלא יהיה 
תמצאו פתרון ואת תמצאי עבודה והחיים ישתפרו, ואין כמו כלב לנחם ברגעים קשים. טיפ:שהייתי קטנה היו לנו 2 כלבים ולמרות זאת אבא שלי החליט לקחת עוד כלבה שאמרו לנו שאם לא נקח יזרקו ברחוב, ופעמיים בשבוע הוא היה הולך לאולם ארועים קרוב לבית ומקבל מהם את כל השאריות, אני הייתי יושבת ומפרידה את העצמות מהעוף ומכל הזבל (אמא שלי היתה מקפיאה חצי)נשמע אולי מגעיל אבל ככה הסתדדרנו שהזמנים היו קשים יותר. שיהיה בהצלחה.


----------



## שוון שוון (17/3/04)

לא צריך לציין שהכלבים היו די מרוצים 
מהאוכל הזה..


----------



## moranמורן (17/3/04)

אני מקווה מאוד מאוד מאוד מאוד 
שתחליטי להשאיר אותם אצלך.... ואני מצטערת אם תקפתי אותך, פשוט הרגשתי צורך להבהיר לך שאת עושה טעות, וזה כאב לי וצבט לי בלב על 2 הכלבים שלך.. בהצלחה


----------



## kasa (17/3/04)

יופי לשמוע שהאופציות הראשוניות 
(והמחרידות, יש לומר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ירדו מהפרק. התנחלויות, צבא ומשטרה זה בית מטבחיים לכלבים. לא פחות מזה. מקווה שבכל-זאת תמצאו את הדרך לחסוך עלויות, ולגדל את הכלבים בכבוד. וכמו בהמליצו לך, אפשר לעבור למזון זול יותר לתקופה מסויימת, ולהוסיף שאריות ביתיות, קופסת טונה מדי פעם, אורז... וכד'. אני לא יודעת איפה אתם גרים היום, אבל אם תרצי המלצות לגבי מקומות מגורים (לא במרכז ת"א, אבל גם לא כל-כך רחוק), שבהם ניתן לשכור בית, עם גינה ענקית, ובמחירים ממש לא גבוהים (בטח יותר זולים מדירה במרכז ת"א) -אשמח להמליץ לך.


----------



## ORSETTA (17/3/04)

../images/Emo24.gif


----------

